# Yesterdays Project A Fuel Pump



## terry_g (Mar 27, 2021)

I replaced a fuel pump/filter module a couple days ago on an International Maxxforce 10 engine.
For some reason it was only making 30 Psi and it should be 100 Psi. I replaced the electric pump first with no change
so I then replaced the complete unit.
Yesterday I went and rescued it from the scrap metal bin. I put in the band saw and cut the pump housing off and
cleaned it up a bit in the mill. I plan on using it to fill a container for filling fuel filters on diesel engines.
I still need to make lines for it and a pair of leads with a momentary switch to power it.

The before and after pics.
This is what it looked like before the bandsaw.













The 1/8"NPT outlet is visible in the picture.






It uses a plastic quick connect fuel fitting on the inlet.
I am going to make a metal one for it.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 27, 2021)

Those Maxxforce engines are junk, from what I hear


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 27, 2021)

Did you bother to find out why the unit / pump failed?

Good job recycling the old one.


----------



## terry_g (Mar 28, 2021)

Maxxforce engines are very difficult to work on. I was a mechanic and had twelve ten liter and two nine liter engines in my fleet.
They were reliable but they were a pain to repair when they went down. the bigger Maxxforce engines are even worse to work on. 
I believe International went to soy based insulation on the wiring harnesses. Broken wires especially around the exhaust treatment
are an ongoing problem.

As far as why the unit would not make pressure I'm stumped. I took it apart and resealed it and replaced the pressure regulator 
and spring which controls the pressure. Surprisingly the pump by itself costs sightly more than complete pump/filter module.


----------



## terry_g (Apr 4, 2021)

I made the inlet connector for the pump last night. It originally had a plastic connector with two claws that 
retain the connector to the pump. The claws are pretty fragile so I decided to make something that would last
in a shop environment.

There is a gasket on the flange to seal to the pump housing. The split collar is a tight fit and the adapter flange is tapered.
I made a thin band that was a .010" interference fit and heated it with the torch and tapped it in place. The thread is 1/4" NPT.
I just need to make a plug with a set of leads and fuel lines for it.


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 4, 2021)

It is just getting better and better. That will last a long time. Great work.


----------



## Everett (Apr 5, 2021)

Good idea for repurposing that pump. At the truck shop I was at we had a Ford 6 liter fuel pump that we used for the same purpose but it had its quirks.

Hopefully you have one of those special quick connects to attach right to the filter housing on a number of truck engines. The worst I've ever dealt with for fuel prime issues are Mercedes/newer Detroit engines and your pump setup would be great for that if you have the right fitting to plug on.


----------

